# A few photos from Salisbury, Wiltshire



## editor (Aug 18, 2011)

A took a quick walk around Ye Olde Salisbury last week and bagged a few pics on my travels...











And here's the worst named Apple reseller store in the land:



More pics: http://www.urban75.org/blog/salisbury-cathedral-and-town-photos-wiltshire-england/


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2011)

Very beautiful-looking place 

And within cycling range ..

The cathedral is very tasteful and more restrained than the one in Wells ...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love Salisbury. The cathedral is beautiful, and seeing part the Magna Carta up close is quite special (despite the jobsworth employee screaming at my girlfriend from accross the hushed room just for getting her camera out of her pocket in its vicinity  )

There's a few nice pubs and tearooms too. It still has an air of a Thomas Hardy novel in places.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Stormfront?


----------



## Serotonin (Sep 9, 2011)

Great pics- got me all nostalgic as I spent the end of my teenage years living there. You've even taken a pic of th back of my 6th form block!


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 9, 2011)

Salisbury is quite nice for a new town. It's a bit let down by the eyesore of the Sainsbury's and its car park right in the middle.

Did you see Edward Heath's house? It's just behind the cathedral if I remember correctly.


----------



## Serotonin (Sep 10, 2011)

When I was a teenager and drinking cider in the park, we decided it would be a wheeze to jump over the fence of Ted Heaths house. We forgot he had armed cops guarding him! How we ran.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 10, 2011)

The new font is fantastic.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 10, 2011)

winchester cathedral pisses all over salisbury cathedral, if you ask me.  which you didn't.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 10, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> winchester cathedral pisses all over salisbury cathedral, if you ask me. which you didn't.


Actually, I agree.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2011)

Stormfront?!?!?   FFS.

The cathedral is impressive, but such a wallet tugging shit fuck.

Durham's cathedral is equally impressive and doesn't try to dip your pockets every step of the way, thus making the experience far better and paradoxically more expensive as you end up donating more.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 11, 2011)

RoyReed said:


> Actually, I agree.


The best bit of Winchy is the flooded basement bit.  I'd love to explore it in a little dingy...


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 11, 2011)

RoyReed said:


> > winchester cathedral pisses all over salisbury cathedral, if you ask me. which you didn't.
> 
> 
> Actually, I agree.



Nah it's blates York Minster










Although none of them have a spire of course


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 25, 2011)

Salisbury for the elegant exterior, Winchester for the interior...


----------



## N_igma (Sep 25, 2011)

I got drunk one night and climbed to the top of Old Sarum fort on the outskirts of Salisbury. It's a lovely town.


----------

